# 1937 Monark Silver King Flo-Cycle VERY SWEET! in San Fran



## Crazy8 (Nov 28, 2013)

Amazing bike

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/4217784864.html


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 28, 2013)

*wow*

If this was near me I would have to work something out cause that is awesome!


----------



## slick (Nov 28, 2013)

WOW! This bike is incredible!!! Wish i had the funds. Milpitas is in the San Jose area about 1.5 hours from me, so if anyone wants it and needs help with shipping, let me know. I'd pick it up for gas money and a cheesburger lunch. LOL! I have bike boxes to ship also.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 28, 2013)

Is this not kingsilver's seminal bicycle?
Chris


----------



## slick (Nov 28, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Is this not kingsilver's seminal bicycle?
> Chris




He lives in the North bay area and i think his seat is actually a lot nicer then this one as well as his polish job on the frame. I thought the same thing when i saw it but i also doubt he would sell it. Kingsilver, where are you? Chime in buddy.


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 29, 2013)

Beautiful ride!
You can't get anymore complete than that.
I sold one about three years ago and it was not nearly as complete as this one is, but was still an interesting machine in it's own right.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 29, 2013)

not the one kingsilver rode in alameda.his was alot nicer,although this one ain't too bad.


----------



## chitown (Nov 30, 2013)

*Reproduction handlebars?*

Amazingly complete. My only issue is calling the handlebars original. I think the originals are one of the hardest and rarest parts to find on these. If you look at the truss rods, they change from hex shape to round at the top. I believe an original handlebar would share that same feature where they are hex shape at the base and transition to round before they curve up. I have only seen it in picture form and am unable to give such photo examples of which to compare to. If anyone can confirm this please help clear this up, inquiring minds want to know.

I love those Goodyear tires and in unreal condition as are the pedals!


----------



## bike (Nov 30, 2013)

*How many people made handlebars?*



chitown said:


> Amazingly complete. My only issue is calling the handlebars original. I think the originals are one of the hardest and rarest parts to find on these. If you look at the truss rods, they change from hex shape to round at the top. I believe an original handlebar would share that same feature where they are hex shape at the base and transition to round before they curve up. I have only seen it in picture form and am unable to give such photo examples of which to compare to. If anyone can confirm this please help clear this up, inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> I love those Goodyear tires and in unreal condition as are the pedals!




The ones from MI are solid and need LOTS of work to shine- 
pedals and tires are mostlikely changed.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 30, 2013)

Monark offered two speedo pods (different years) one for a hex bar and the other for round bars! The difference was the bar clamping and the cut out underneath. The hex bar does have a middle transition, but not the expected round shape, instead it has less of the extrusion for locking and preventing the bars from twisting underneath the pod. 








 





The speedo pod for the round bars has a different binding for clamping the bars.


----------



## bike (Nov 30, 2013)

*Whilst on the subject - Does the Duralum Wards verion*

take a hornlight sans jewles and with a short aluminum cone- vs the jewels and long alum cone on the SK?




   maybe one season?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Nov 30, 2013)

*Somewhere*



bike said:


> take a hornlight sans jewles and with a short aluminum cone- vs the jewels and long alum cone on the SK?




I have a catalog page with a Hawthorne with the long cone with jewels


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 30, 2013)

The Delta jeweled light had the long cone.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 30, 2013)

WOW,looking at that bike makes me wont to go outside and lay all my bikes in the street and run over then with my truck


----------

